# معالجه الزيوت المستعمله



## محمدجاسم العامري (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*




تتراكم في الزيوت عند عملية استغلالها عدة شوائب ميكانيكية و مواد أكسدة وغيرهما و هو ما يؤثر سلبا على جودة ونجاعة الزيوت.*

*و هذه الزيوت الملوثة لا يمكن لها القيام بدورها على أحسن وجه و بالتالي وجب تعويضها بزيوت جديدة.*
* يتم جمع الزيوت المستعملةو يقع تجديدها و اعادة تأهيلها*
*وهي طريقة مجدية و مربحة من الناحية الاقتصادية.ففي دول الاتحاد السوفياتي سابقا و في سنة واحدة تم جمع 1.7 مليون طن من الزيوت*
* انه لا يمكن معالجة زيوت المحركات المستعملة مع النفط في المصافي و ذلك لأن الاضافات الموجودة في الزيوت تعطل عمل معدات مصافي النفط *
*اعتمادا على طريقة التجديد و اعادة التأهيل نتحصل على نوعين أو ثلاث من الزيوت الخام التي يضاف اليها لاحقا عدد من الاضافات الصناعية و ذلك للحصول على زيت تجاري (زيوت محركات,زيوت هيدروليكية,السوائل التشحيمية المبردة و غيرهم).*
*متوسط العائد من تجديد و اعادة تأهيل الزيوت المستعملة, التي تحتوي من 2 الى 4 بالمائة من الشوائب الميكانيكية الصلبة و المياه و حوالي 10 بالمائة من الوقود,هو تقريبا من 70 الى 85 بالمائة و ذلك حسب الطريقة المعتمدة في التجديد.و لاعادة تأهيل و رسكلة الزيوت تعتمد العديد من الطرق التقنية و التي تستند الى عمليات فيزيائية و فيزيو-كيميائية و كيميائية و تتمثل في معالجة الزيوت من أجل حذف و افراغ كل الملوثات و الشوائب.
و في العملية التقنية يتم اتباع الطرق التالية*
*-ميكانيكية و ذلك من أجل حذف الشوائب الصلبة و الماء الحرمن الزيت*
*- فيزيائية-حرارية (الفراغ الحراري,التسخين)*
*-فيزيائية-كيميائية(التخثر,الامتصاص)*
*واذا لم تكن هذه الوسائل كافية فانه يقع استعمال الطريقة الكيميائية لتجديد الزيوت و لكنها معقدة و مكلفة أكثر. *​*الطريقة الفيزيائية*

*و هي تمكننا من ازالة الشوائب الصلبة و الماء و بواسطة التسخين تحذف المواد سهلة التبخر.*
*و يتم معالجة الزيوت بواسطة استخدام قوة الجاذبية و الطرد المركزي الكهربائي و القوى المغناطيسية و الاهتزازية و كذلك الترشيح و الغسل والتبخر المائي و التقطير الفراغي.*
*و تنتمي للطريقة الفيزيائية في معالجة الزيوت كذلك و سائل التبادل الحراري و الوزني و التي تعتمد لاجل ازالة و حذف مواد الاكسدة و الماء والجزيئات سهلة التبخر. *​*طريقة الترسب*

*تمثل الطريقة الابسط و هي تعتمد على عملية الترسب الطبيعي للشوائب الصلبة و المياه و ذلك اعتمادا على قوة الجاذبية.

*
*بالنظر الى نسبة التلوث في الوقود أو الزيت و الوقت الازم للتنقية فان طريقة الترسب تستعمل منفردة لوحدها أو كطريقة أولية و تمهيدية تسبق التصفية و الترشيح و التنقية بواسطة استخدام الجاذبية..
و لكن أهم نقطة سلبية في هذه الطريقة هو طول المدة الزمنية للترسب و كذلك فان هذه الوسيلة لا تمكننا سوى من حذف و ازالة الشوائب كبيرة الحجم(50-100ميكر-ميكرون)*​*التصفية أو الترشيح*

* ان عملية ازالة الشوائب و الملوثات الصلبة عبر هذه الطريقة تتم بواسطة المصافي (الفلتر)التي تمر منها الزيوت*
*وتتكون هذه المصافي سواء من مواد معدنية أو ورقية أوبلاستيكية أو رخامية أو غيرهم.*
* في العديد من المؤسسات التي تعنى بهذا النشاط و قع اعتماد الطريقة التالية و ذلك من أجل رفع كفاءة و نجاعة تصفية زيوت المحركات و تتمثل في مضاعفة عدد المصافي السميكة و اضافة عدد من المصافي الدقيقة. *​*التصفية بواسطة جهاز الطرد المركزي*

*و هي تتم بواسطة الطرد المركزي و هي تمثل الطريقة الاكثرنجاعة و انتاجية من اجل ازالة و التخلص من الشوائب الميكانيكية و الماء.*
*و هذه الطريقة تعتمد على فصل مختلف الجزيئات و الشوائب و ذلك تحت تأثير قوة الطرد المركزي و هو ما يمكن من الحصول على زيت منقى من الملوثات الصلبة الى حدود 0.005 بالمائة من الوزن. *​*الطريقة الفيزيائية-الكيميائية*

*و تحتوي على التخثر و الامتصاص الانتقائي و التبادل الايوني.*​*,التخثر*

* و تعني تخثر و تجميد الجسيمات و الجزيئات الموجودة في الزيت حتى لا تظل عالقة و بالتالي يسهل ازالتها والتخلص منها و ذلك باستعمال مواد خاصة تسمى المخثرات و التي ينتمي اليها المنحلات بالكهرباء(الالكتروليت)سو اء غير العضوية منها أو العضوية,المواد الفعالة السطحية و غيرهم.و عملية التخثر تعتمد على عدد المخثرات المستعملة و طول مدة تلامسها و اتصالها مع الزيت و درجة الحرارة ونجاعة الخلط و المزج.*
*طول مدة التخثر بالنسبة للشوائب في الزيت المعالج في حدود 20 الى 30 دقيقة.و بعد ذلك يمكن القيام بتصفية الزيت من الملوثات التي وقع تجميدها و تخثيرها و ذلك بواسطة الترسب أو الطرد المركزي أو التصفية و الترشيح. *​*التنقية الامتصاصية*

*و تتمثل هذه التقنية في استعمال السوربنت(الزيوليت)و الذي يقوم بامتصاص الملوثات و الشوائب من الزيت وهناك عدة أنواع من هذه الماصات سواء الطبيعية منها (صلصال التبييض,البوكسيت,الزيوليت الطبيعي) أو الاصطناعية (الزيوليت الاصطناعي, مركبات الالومينا و غيرهما) *
*التنقية الامتصاصية يمكن ان تقع عن طريق الاتصال المباشر و ذلك بأن تمتزج السوربنت مع الزيت أو عن طريق الترشيح حيث ان الزيت يمر عبر السوربنت و لكن عكس التيار بما أن الزيت و السوربنت يتجهان للالتقاء ببعضهما البعض.
و لكن احدى سلبيات طريقة التنقية عبر الاتصال المباشر تتمثل في ضرورة استعمال عدد كبير من السوربنت و هو ما يتسبب في تلوث المحيط الخارجي*
*أما طريقة الترشيح فهي تعتمد على سوربنت يسمى السيلكهال و بالتالي فان هذه الطريقة مكلفة ماديا.والطريقة الاكثر نجاعة تتمثل في التنقية الامتصاصية المستندة على التحرك المكثف للسوربنت و ذلك بشكل مستمر و دون توقف و لكن استعمال هذه الطريقة مرتبط بوجود معدات و الات معقدة و هو ما يحد من انتشارها *​*التنقية بالتبادل الايوني*

*وهي تعتمد على قدرة الايونات في اعتقال الملوثات و الشوائب .و الايونات هي عبارة عن جزيئات صلبة متحصل عليها عن طريق تكثيف المواد العضوية و لا تتحلل في الماء وفي الهيدروكربونات.و عملية التنقية يمكن القيام بها عبر الاتصال المباشر مع الايونيت ذات الحجم 0.3 الى 2 مم أو عن طريق الترشيح و ذلك بمرور الزيت عبر العمود المليء بالايونات ونتيجة التبادل الايوني فان الايونات المتحركة تعوض الايونات الملوثة.ان اعادة تأهيل وتجديد الايونات و خصائصها تتم بواسطة الغسل,التجفيف و التنشيط عبر محلول الصودا ذي التركيز 5 بالمائة.و تمكننا طريقة التنقية بالتبادل الايوني من ازالة الحوامض .. .*​*التنقية الانتقائية*

*و هي تعتمد على التحلل الانتقائي للمواد الملوثة و الشوائب مثل المركبات الأزوتية و الأكسجين و الهيدروكربونات و هذه الشوائب تؤثر سلبا على لزوجة الزيت. 
و تستعمل هذه الطريقة المحللات الانتقائية مثل الفينول و الفورفورول و النيتروبنزول و الأستون و الكيتون و سوائل أخرى.التنقية الانتقائية يمكن أن تتم في بعض الآلات مثل آاة الخلط و الترسب 
مع التبخر للتخلص من المحلل أو استعمال عمودين لازالة الملوثات و المحلل.و الطريقة الثانية لقيت رواجا كبيرا نظرا لقلة تكلفتها.
 الطريقة الكيميائية*
*التصفية تستند على تفاعل المواد التي تلوث الزيت بادخال الكاشف*
*في هذه الطريقة ومن خلال التفاعل الكيميا ئي تتكون مركبات تسهل ازالتها من الزيت*
*و لهذه الطريقية الكيميائية تنتمي تصفية الحوامض وكذلك تصفية القواعد*​*التنقية بواسطة حامض الكبريت*

*من حيث عدد الالات و حجم النفط و الزيوت المعالجة فان هذه الطريقة تحتل المرتبة الأولى عالميا*
*كنتيجة لعملية التنقية بواسطة حامض الكبريت نتحصل على كمية كبيرة من القطران و هو مادة خطرة بيئيا .اضافة لذلك فان التنقية بواسطة حامض الكبريت لا تمكن من ازالة مركبات الكلور شديدة التسمم. *​*



التنقية الهيدروجينية*

*أصبحت هذه الطريقة أكثر تداولا في معالجة الزيوت.و يفسر هذا التمشي بامكانية الحصول على زيت ذي نوعية وجودة عالية.اضافة الى نظافة هذه الطريقة وعدم اضرارها بالبيئة مقارنة بنظيرتها التنقية بواسطة الحامض الكبريتي أو التنقية الامتصاصية.
الا أن سلبية هذه الطريقة يتمثل في ضرورة استعمال كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين.*​*العمليات بواسطة الصودا و مركباتها*

*من أجل تصفية الزيت من مركبات الكلور شديدة التسمم و مواد الأكسدة فانه يتم اللجوء الى استعمال الصودا المعدنية*
*و في هذه الحالة تتكون بوليمرات و أملاح الصودا ذات درجة غليان عالية.و هو ما يمكن من دفع الزيت.*
*ونتحصل على حوالي 80 بالمائة من الزيت المصفى.*
*و هذه الطريقة لا تتطلب ضغطا أو محفزات.و هذه الألات تشتغل خاصة في فرنسا و ألمانيا.*
*و من بين الأساليب الصناعية التي تعتمد على الصودا المعدنية و التي تعتبر الأكثر استعمالا هو أسلوب روسيكلون من سويسرا .أما أسلوب لبركس المعتمد على صودا البيكربونات فانه يمكن من تصفية أي نوع من الزيت بحوالي 95 بالمائة.*​*من أجل تجديد و اعادة تأهيل الزيوت يقع استعمال عدة معدات و آلات و التي تشتغل وفق العديد من الطرق(فيزيائية,فيزيائية-كيميائية,كيميائية)و هو ما يعطي امكانية تجديد أنواع متنوعة من الزيوت . . 
وجب التنبه الى أنه وبعد التجديد و اعادة التأهيل نتحصل على زيت خام و هذا الزيت الخام يمكن بعد ذلك مزجه مع اضافات للتحصل على زيت تجاري.
و لكن سلبية و احدى مشكلات نجاعة تجديد الزيوت اقتصاديا هي تكاليف الجمع و التخزين و النقل الى مكان المعالجة.*​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..............
جزاكم الله كل الخير أخى الفاضل على هذا الموضوع الرائع..........


----------



## يوسف الغريب (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ومزيد من المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وننتظر المزيد .......


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..............
> جزاكم الله كل الخير أخى الفاضل على هذا الموضوع الرائع..........


 مشكور اخي على الرد وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2009)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> مشكور على هذا المجهود ومزيد من المعلومات القيمة


 
مشكور اخي على الرد وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وننتظر المزيد .......


 
مشكور اخي على الرد وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## صلاح الدين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررر اخوي 

تحياتي


----------



## الغويل (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محمد جاسم العامري 
تحية طيبة لك وكل العام وانت بصحة جيدة 
واشكرك جزيلا الشكر علي المعلومات القيمة
واريد التحدث معك بموضوع خاص ولااعرف كيف ..........
وشكرا.....


----------



## م/محمد ابوطقيه (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*تكرير الزيوت*

الاخ م/محمد العامري
ارجوا التواصل للاهميه فلدي مصنع لانتاج الشحومات ونريد التواصل معكم لتكرير الزيوت


----------



## المهندسه ليى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد وعاشت الايادي
تحياتي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

صلاح الدين قال:


> مشكوررر اخوي
> 
> تحياتي


 مشكور اخي على المرور..............:6:


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندسه ليى قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المفيد وعاشت الايادي
> تحياتي


 مشكورييييييين اختي على المرور..........:6:


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الغويل قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محمد جاسم العامري
> تحية طيبة لك وكل العام وانت بصحة جيدة
> واشكرك جزيلا الشكر علي المعلومات القيمة
> واريد التحدث معك بموضوع خاص ولااعرف كيف ..........
> وشكرا.....


:6: مشكور اخي على المرور والموضوع اطرحه على الملتقى اورساله خاصه لي في الملتقى مع الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

م/محمد ابوطقيه قال:


> الاخ م/محمد العامري
> ارجوا التواصل للاهميه فلدي مصنع لانتاج الشحومات ونريد التواصل معكم لتكرير الزيوت
> علي الياهو dolphin_co_1


مشكور اخي على المروربس سوألي اين معملكم وماذا تحتاج اجبني برساله خاصه في الملتقى


----------



## مهند عبد المهدي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

:63::15:


----------



## غريب الطباع (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ..................مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 أكتوبر 2009)

غريب الطباع قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ..................مشكور أخي الكريم


 مشكور اخي على المرور ...................


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مهند عبد المهدي قال:


> :63::15:


مشكور اخي على المرور.......................


----------



## IAJ (5 يناير 2010)

*كيفية رفع الفلاش بوينت*

السلام عليكم

هلا تفضلت بمساعدتي عن كيفية رفع الفلاش بوينت للزيت

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ahs93 (13 مارس 2010)

*معالجة الزيوت المستعملة*

سلام اخوي محمد
ممكن تزويدنا بدرسة جدو عن مشروع اعادة تدوير الزيوت مع اسماء المصانع المنتج و اكون لك من الشكرين


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 مايو 2010)

iaj قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هلا تفضلت بمساعدتي عن كيفية رفع الفلاش بوينت للزيت
> 
> مع الشكر الجزيل


سؤالي انت ضفت محسنات للزيت لان المحسن يقلل الفلاش بوينت واذا ما ضفت زيد نسبه الزيت الاثقل .

_ مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم باذن الله _​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 مايو 2010)

ahs93 قال:


> سلام اخوي محمد
> ممكن تزويدنا بدرسة جدو عن مشروع اعادة تدوير الزيوت مع اسماء المصانع المنتج و اكون لك من الشكرين


 السلام عليكم اخي احب اعرف من اي بلد عربي حظرتك علمود اعرف ان الجدوى مجديه في بلدك اولا وما هي اسعار الزيت الجديد عندكم .اما الشركات المصنعه فهي شركه لبرزول الامريكيه تصنع مثل هيك مصانع


----------



## ناجر عربي (24 يونيو 2010)

كم انت رائع اخي محمد جاسم العامري وكما عهدناك باسلوبك المتميز بهذا المنتدى العظيم
اخي بعد تفضلكم ارجو التعليق اكثر على هذه الاسطر التي قمتو بشرحها عن تكرير الزيوت المعدنيه المستعمله

_العمليات بواسطة الصودا و مركباتها_
_من أجل تصفية الزيت من مركبات الكلور شديدة التسمم و مواد الأكسدة فانه يتم اللجوء الى استعمال الصودا المعدنية_
_و في هذه الحالة تتكون بوليمرات و أملاح الصودا ذات درجة غليان عالية.و هو ما يمكن من دفع الزيت._
_ونتحصل على حوالي 80 بالمائة من الزيت المصفى._
_و هذه الطريقة لا تتطلب ضغطا أو محفزات.و هذه الألات تشتغل خاصة في فرنسا و ألمانيا._
_و من بين الأساليب الصناعية التي تعتمد على الصودا المعدنية و التي تعتبر الأكثر استعمالا هو أسلوب روسيكلون من سويسرا .أما أسلوب لبركس المعتمد على صودا البيكربونات فانه يمكن من تصفية أي نوع من الزيت بحوالي 95 بالمائة_
_._
_هل بالامكان اخي العامري ان نجد هذه المعدات لتكرير زيوت السيارات المستعمله بهذه الدول ._
_هل ترى هذه الطريقه هي افضل من نظام المعالجه المعروف باسم التقطير بالتبخيروالتي يتم فيها تسخين الزيت الي درجة حرارة اعلى من 320 مئويه __اريد منكم بعد التكرم بتزويدي بافضل طريقه للمعالجه وماهي الشركات الاوربيه او الفرنسية التي يمكن اتصل بهم لشراء هذه الانظمه_
_وفقك الله وسدد خطاك دوما_​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ناجر عربي قال:


> كم انت رائع اخي محمد جاسم العامري وكما عهدناك باسلوبك المتميز بهذا المنتدى العظيم
> اخي بعد تفضلكم ارجو التعليق اكثر على هذه الاسطر التي قمتو بشرحها عن تكرير الزيوت المعدنيه المستعمله
> 
> _العمليات بواسطة الصودا و مركباتها_
> ...


 

_السلام عليكم اخي ناجر __ان الزيت عند احمائه الى 320 درجه مئويه سوف يصبح تفحم في بعض اجزائه وتزيد نسبه الكاربونيت على حساب بقيه السلسله الهيدروكاربونيهولكن تكون هذه العمليه في برج التقطير الفراغي ولكن النتيجه هو الحصول على زيت اساس خالي من المعادن وغير مجدي اقتصاديا"لكون غلاء المحسنات مع وجود مخلفات التقطير الشبيهه بالاسفلت السيال _​


----------



## محمود سعد 2010 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

في البدايه الموضوع ده مهم جدا بس عاوزين نعرف اكواد الزيوت وخصائصها


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*معالجة الزيوت المستعملة*

تكرير الزيوت المعدنية المستعملة بطريقةالتقطير تحت الفراغ 


والمعالجة بترابة فعالة​
يتم استقبال الزيت وتجميع الزيت الخام ( الزيت المستهلك الأسود) في الخزانين T-1A/B ليتم تسخينه الى الدرجة 80-100 درجة لخفض لزوجة الزيت اولا والمساعدة على ترسب المواد الصلبة في اسفل الخزان ثانيا وتبخير جزء لابأس به من الماء والرطوبة الموجودة بالزيت ولتحقيق ذلك يجب ان تكون فترة التسخين الأولي والترسيب لا يقل عن 24 ساعة ولهذا السبب تم اعتماد خزانين بسعة يعادل طاقة المصنع الانتاجية في اليوم الواحد ويتم ضخ الزيت من الخزانين بالتناوب
بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الترقيد والتسخين يضخ الزيت الى خط الانتاج بالمضخة P-1 الى برج فصل الماء والرطوبة EV-1 من خلال المسخن HE-1 لرفع درجة حرارة الزيت الى 160 درجة ومنه الى برج التجفيف Ev-1 الذي يكون تحت الفاكيوم من عبر المكثف C-1 والمتولد بالمضخة VP-1 حيث يتبخر الماء المرافق الى بخار ماء يسحب الى المكثف C-1 بتأثير الفاكيوم حيث تبرد ويتحول الى ماء يتجمع بالخزان T-2 ومنه الى محطة المعالجة
اما الزيت الخالي من الرطوبة والماء ودرجة حرارته حوالي الـ 160 درجة تقوم المضخة P-2 بسحبه وضخه الى برج تقطير الديزل والغاز اويل EV-2 عبر المسخنHE-2 لرفع درجة حرارته الى 215 درجة وبرج تقطير الديزل والغاز اويل يكون تحت الفاكيوم المتولد بالمضخة VP-2 عبر مكثف الديزل C-2 وفي البرج يتقطر الديزل والغاز اويل على شكل بخار يسحب بتأثير الفاكيوم الى الى مكثف الديزل ليتحول الى ديزل سائل يتجمع بالخزان T-3 ليضخ بالمضخة P-9 الى وحدة شوديير الزيت الحراري كوقود للشوديير اما الزيت الخالي من الديزل والغازاويل يتم سحبه من اسفل البرج بالمضخة P-3 وضخه الى المسخن HE-3 لرفع درجةحرارته الى 320-330 درجة ومنه الى برج التقطيرEV-3 والذي يكون تحت فاكيوم عالي والمتولد بالمجموعة VP-3 حيث يتحول الزيت الى بخار يسحب بتأثير الفاكيوم الى المكثف C-3 ليتكاثف الى زيت ويسيل الى الخزان الوسطيT-4 ومنه بالمضخةP-4 الى الخزانين T-5A/B على شكل زيت مقطر ذي اللون الغامق اما القطران والزفت فيسيل الى اسفل البرج لتقوم المضخةP-10 بسحبه وضخه الى خزان تجميع القطران تمهيدا لبيعه
اما الزيت المقطر فيسحب بالمضخة P-5 ويضخ الى جهاز التبييض BL الذي يعمل تحت الفاكيوم المتولد بالمضخةVP-4 للمعالجة بترابة التبييض الفعالة بمعدل 3-5% من وزن الزيت الداخل الى عملية التبييض وتتم المعالجة بدرجة حرارة 130-140 درجة ولمدة ساعة ومن ثم يضخ المزيج بالمضخة P-6 الى احد الفلترين
F-A/B ليخرج الزيت صافيا وبلون الزيت الطبيعي الى المبردCO ليسيل باردا الى الخزان T-6 ومنه بالمضخة 
P-7 الى خزانات زيت الأساس النهائي المقطرT-8A/B
هذا شرح موجز للعمليةالانتاجية وفق المخطط المرفق ويجب ملاحظة مايلي
1- االمعالجات كلها تتم بمعزل عن الهواء وتحت الفاكيوم ولهذافوائد منها لا توجد انبعاثات غازية الى الهواء الخارجي نظرا لكون الأبخرة تتكثف في المكثفات التي تكون تحت الفاكيوم ويتم غسل الهواء الخارج من مخارج مجموعات توليد الفاكيوم بالماء وثانيا لايتم عملية أكسدة الزيت لعدم التلامس مع الهواء الجوي
2- المعالجة بالترابة الفعالة تحت الفاكيوم تخفض درجة حرارة المعالجة – زمن المعالجة – استهلاك الترابة الفعالة والتي لاتتجاوز الـ 5% من وزن الزيت الناتج بالتقطير وليس وزن الزيت الخام الداخل للمعالجة كما اننسبة امتصاص الترابة الفعالة بالزيت لايتجاوزالـ 30% من وزن الترابة الفعالة الداخلة للمعالجة ومصادر هذه الترابة ألمانيا شركة سود شيمي في ميونخ وتدعى بترابة تونسيل وسعرها 500-550 دولار للطن الواح تليها شركة كفارو الايطالية ثم شركة ميناس دوكادور الاسبانية وهناك ترابة ماليزية ومكسيكية وتركية وصينية ولكن الجودة والفعالية اقل بكثير من الترابة الألمانية
3- لاتوجد ملوثات بيئية بهذه الطريقة 
4- ارتفاع مردودالتكريربالحد الأدنى الى 70 %
5- ميزة الفلاتر المعدنية هي كالتالي :
- سرعة الفترة وارتفاع بالطاقة الانتاجية 
- امكانية التسرب معدومة
- سرعة التنظيف والتجهيز 
- عدم الحاجة الى الى تغيير شبك الفلترة لكونه من نسيج معدني ناعم حتى درجة 15 ميكرون
- الزيت المفلتر الخارج من الفلتر من خلال انبوب واحد يغذي تحت ضغط مضخة الفلترة وبهذه الحالة يمكن تبريد الزيت الى درجات الحرارة الطبيعية بدون خوف من تأكسده وتغير لونه
- الترابة المستهلكة تخرج من الفلتر اثناء تنظيفه شبه جاف على شكل بودرة بحيث لا يؤثر على نظافة المصنع ولاتترك مخلفات ووبهذه الحالة يضاف الى القطران والزفت الناتج بعملية التقطير
- مصادر هذه الفلاتر والتى تدعى فلاتر نياغارا اوربا- تركيا – الهند – ماليزيا
6- المضخات نوعية خاصة لولبية وحلزونية ومن النوع المتحمل لدرجات الحرارة العالية ومصادرها اوربا- الهند – تركيا
7- بقية التجهيزات والمعدات فيتم تصنيعها في سورية لدى شركة تصنيع متخصصة والتي تقوم شركات اوربية مثل شركة دوسمت البلجيكية- برنارديني الايطالية- انديا دسمت شيمي فود الهندية – آريان الهندية- شركات تركية بتصنيع المعدات المباعة الى سورية لدى شركة متخصصة بحلب – سورية​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 ديسمبر 2010)

محمود سعد 2010 قال:


> في البدايه الموضوع ده مهم جدا بس عاوزين نعرف اكواد الزيوت وخصائصها


مشكور اخي الفاضل بس الكود خاص بكل شركه وهناك تسميات مختلفه في نفس النوع من الزيت من الmono الى multe فهناك شركه شل تحوي سبع تسميات الى زيت محركات البنزين من رملا وروتلا وغيرها على سبيل المثال ولكن تتحدد بدرجات لزوجه ثابته ضمن جمعيه المهندسين المصنعين للسيارات SAE وشهاده الاداء API ومشكور على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد شريف احمد قال:


> تكرير الزيوت المعدنية المستعملة بطريقةالتقطير تحت الفراغ ​
> 
> 
> والمعالجة بترابة فعالة​
> ...


 عاشت ايدك اخي الفاضل على الاضافه الرائعه


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*معالجة الزيوت المستخدمة*

الدكتور محمد جاسم العامري
الشكر الجزيل لشهادتك التي اعتزبها


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد شريف احمد قال:


> الدكتور محمد جاسم العامري
> الشكر الجزيل لشهادتك التي اعتزبها


مشكور استاذي العزيز محمد ابو عمر وشهادتك علم ارفعه بالملتقى


----------



## محمد الطيب فائزي (13 يناير 2011)

شكر على المضوع من فضلك بعض التفصيل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 يناير 2011)

محمد الطيب فائزي قال:


> شكر على المضوع من فضلك بعض التفصيل
> بارك الله فيك


 مشكور اخي ابو جاسم وباذن الله المواضيع القادمه سوف تكون اكثر تفصيل


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 فبراير 2011)

safa aldin قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 مشكور اخي على المرور والكلمه الطيبه


----------



## youbay (14 فبراير 2011)

*هل من مساعدة*

*السلام عليكم اخواني.
هل من مساعدة في الحصول على ماكينة تدوير زيوت السيارات وتكون صناعة اوروبية
ارجو المساعدة..
هل من رد يا اخوان
*


----------



## محمودالسويسى (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور للافادة


----------



## youbay (4 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم اخواني.
هل من مساعدة في الحصول على ماكينة تدوير زيوت السيارات وتكون صناعة اوروبية
ارجو المساعدة..
هل من رد يا اخوان*


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (4 مارس 2011)

youbay قال:


> *السلام عليكم اخواني.
> هل من مساعدة في الحصول على ماكينة تدوير زيوت السيارات وتكون صناعة اوروبية
> ارجو المساعدة..
> هل من رد يا اخوان*


اخي الكريم يرجى الاطلاع على الملف المرفق مع ملاحظة اننا في المنطقة لسنا اقل من الاوربيين خبرة وعلما وامكانيات بالتنفيذ والتشغيل بالتوفيق لكم


----------



## youbay (7 مارس 2011)

محمد شريف احمد قال:


> اخي الكريم يرجى الاطلاع على الملف المرفق مع ملاحظة اننا في المنطقة لسنا اقل من الاوربيين خبرة وعلما وامكانيات بالتنفيذ والتشغيل بالتوفيق لكم


*السلام عليكم
شكرا لردكم اخي
ولكن انا ابحث عن ماكينة صغيرة او متوسطة لانئشاء مؤسسة صغيرة كبداية
هل من الممكن الحصول عليها.
انا لا اريد انشاء مصنع. مجرد ورشة صغيرة
*


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 مارس 2011)

محمودالسويسى قال:


> مشكور للافادة


 
مشكور اخي على المرور _الطيب _​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 مارس 2011)

youbay قال:


> *السلام عليكم اخواني.
> هل من مساعدة في الحصول على ماكينة تدوير زيوت السيارات وتكون صناعة اوروبية
> ارجو المساعدة..
> هل من رد يا اخوان*


 السلام عليكم 
اعذرني على التاخير لظروف قاسيه اجبرتني على عدم الرد اعذرني مرة ثانيه 
هذه صورة ماكنه المانيه تعمل على تكرير الزيت المستعمل


----------



## youbay (18 مارس 2011)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعذرني على التاخير لظروف قاسيه اجبرتني على عدم الرد اعذرني مرة ثانيه
> هذه صورة ماكنه المانيه تعمل على تكرير الزيت المستعمل



شكرا لردكم اخي. المشكل اني لا استطيع الحصول على عنوان المصنع او المستورد لهذه الماكينة.
هل يمكن لك مساعدتي والحصول على معلومات عن الموردين او المصنعين وخاصة للماكينات ذات الصنع الاوروبي مثل هذه الماكينة.
شكرا


----------



## م/احمد نجم (27 مارس 2011)

*شكرا علي الموضوع*

شكرا اخي الكريم علي الموضوع . 
اخي الكريم انا مهتم جدا بموضوع تنقيه الزيوت المستعملة واعادة استخدامها في عمل الشحوم المعدنيه برجاء لو لديك ما تفيدني به التكرم بالتواصل معي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 أبريل 2011)

م/احمد نجم قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم علي الموضوع .
> اخي الكريم انا مهتم جدا بموضوع تنقيه الزيوت المستعملة واعادة استخدامها في عمل الشحوم المعدنيه برجاء لو لديك ما تفيدني به التكرم بالتواصل معي ولكم جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم اخي ان موضوع اعادة تدوير او تنقيه الزيوت المستعمله اغلبها تستعمل في انتاج زيوت المحركات ذات اعمار التشغيل القصيرة ولا ننصح بانتاج الشحوم لكون الشحوم تتحمل ضغوط عاليه واعمار زمنيه طويله رغم وجود المجسن مع الشكر والتقدير لاتتناسب


----------



## yasser.t..s (12 يونيو 2011)

* 




افيدوني يا اهل الخبره في الزيوت المعدنيه :87: *

  الاخوه الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
انا ودي انشيء مصنع لتكرير او تدوير الزيوت المعدنيه في مدينة جده
ولاكن اريد ان استفسر من بعض النقاط ان امكن 

اولاً/ ماهي اجود انواع المكائن لعملية التدوير ؟
ثانياً / ماهي افظل طريقة لعملية التدوير المطابقة للمواصفات ؟
ثالثاً / هل يعتبر انتاج 50 طن باليوم معدل كبير او متوسط او ضئيل ؟
رابعاً / هل طريقة جلب المواد الخام متاحه او متوفره بالسوق ؟
خامساً / بعد عملية الانتاج هل يتم تعبئة المنتج في براميل او في عبوات ؟

اسف على الاطاله افيدوني يا اهل الخبره جزاكم الله خير

تقبلو تحياتي.....​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (15 يونيو 2011)

yasser.t..s قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 وعليكم السلام اخي الغالي 
اولاً/ ماهي اجود انواع المكائن لعملية التدوير ؟ المكائن التي تعمل على التقطير الفراغي 
ثالثاً / هل يعتبر انتاج 50 طن باليوم معدل كبير او متوسط او ضئيل ؟ يعتبر انتاج ضخم قياسا" بالسوق الخاص بالمدور او المستعمل لان امكانيه بيعه قياسا"الى الزيت الغير مستعمل اقل فرصه .
رابعاً / هل طريقة جلب المواد الخام متاحه او متوفره بالسوق ؟
تعتمد على مراكز تجميع الزيوت المستعمله الموجوده الرقعه الجغرافيه التابعه للمعمل .
خامساً / بعد عملية الانتاج هل يتم تعبئة المنتج في براميل او في عبوات ؟
العبوات دائما احسن لكن التكلفه تعتبر عاليه تجاه الزيت المدور 
وشكرا"


----------



## أبوملك3 (19 أغسطس 2011)

سلام عليكم
أنا من السعودية
وأنا مهتم بالزيوت المكررة بس يمكن أن تفيدوني حيث أريد أن أعرف تكلفة انشاء مصنع 25 طن يوميا سواء كانت التقنية المانية أو هندية وهل هناك فرق كبير بين التقنيتين من حيث جودة المكائن وجودة الزيت بعد التكرير


----------



## صالح سعيدان (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي على الشرح الرائع


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

صالح سعيدان قال:


> مشكور اخي على الشرح الرائع


 مشكور اخي الغالي على الرد الطيب


----------



## basil20088 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم محمد

اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع

انا افكر بعمل ماكينه او محطه صغيره تختص بهذا الموضوع

اذا كان لديك اهتمام ارجو سرعة الرد لنتحدث بالتفاصيل


----------



## magdy2006 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى فى الله اريد انشىء معمل صغير لتكرير الزيت المستعمل وعند عملى ودارستى للمشروع وجهتنى مشكله العثور على مادة كميائية وهى تراب التبيض فهل من بديل جيد لها وهى احصل عليها ازاى


----------



## magdy2006 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى انا من مصر نود الاتصال للتعاون


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

basil20088 قال:


> اخي الكريم محمد
> 
> اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع
> 
> ...


 خي الغالي ارسلتلك رساله ممكن ان تتصل بي باي وقت


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

magdy2006 قال:


> اخى انا من مصر نود الاتصال للتعاون


 مشكور اخي على الدعاء


----------



## Lotus Group (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم

بخصوص استفسارك وسؤالك عن الانواع المستخدمه

يوجد ماكينات تقنية يابانيه ومسجله علميا كأفضل ماكينة تدوير زيوت
ودراسات علميه معتمده من جامعات وهيئات يابانيه علي كفائتها الرهيبه في انتاج زيت مكرر مماثل للزيت الأصلي 
Zero Waste Oil 
Remove Impurities starting from 1 Micron

وللعلم فإن كفائتها تعتبر من أفضل الماكينات علي مستوي العالم وتستخدم من قبل ميتسوبيشي ونيسان في اليابان
في هذه الأيام يتم البدء فيها في الوطن العربي 

But It will be customized based on your needs which will help all new projects to start the success journey with an evidence based LO Recycling Japaneses Technology 



برجاء التواصل في حالة معرفة المزيد
​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 يناير 2012)

lotus group قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم​
> 
> بخصوص استفسارك وسؤالك عن الانواع المستخدمه​
> يوجد ماكينات تقنية يابانيه ومسجله علميا كأفضل ماكينة تدوير زيوت
> ...


 مشكور اخي الطيب بس سعر الماكنه غالي جدا" مقارنه بالنوعيه الصينيه لكن الزيت المعاد لايمكن ان يصبح فريش لكون العمليات تفتقر الى عمليات الهدرجه اضافه الى بقاء اجزاء من الحديد والزرنيخ والفناديوم وبعض العناصر الثقيله .


----------



## Lotus Group (12 يناير 2012)

أخي م. محمد جاسم العامري 

شكرا لاهتمامك ومتابعتك وانا اعلم متابعتك واهتمامك بكل ماهو جديد في مجال تكرير الزيوت .

مجال تكرير الزيوت كما تعلم له المستقبل الواسع في الوطن العربي وخصوصا في الخليج العربي . فالأرباح عاليه وكذلك تواجد بعض التقنيات الحديثة التي لم تدخل حتي الان الي الوطن العربي والتي سوف تزيد من هذه الربحيه بصورة أعلي بكثير .

ما جعلني ادخل وأوضح رأيي هو :30: موضوعك الشيق :30:
لقد ذكرت انت في موضوعك الأصلي في الصفحة الأولي أن نسبة الزيت الخارج من التكرير والفلتره يكون 80 % من الزيت الأصلي المستخدم . وهذا يعني فقدان لرأس المال وتقليل في الربحيه .

فماذا لو تواجد جهاز تنقية و تكرير زيوت مستهلكه ويجعلك تستفيد من كل قطره زيت بنسبه 100 %??:20:

ألا يعني هذا انطلاق للنجاح والتميز ؟؟ والاستفاده من كل قطرة زيت بدون أي فقدان ؟؟ 
وبالتالي يؤدي الي ربحية أكثر بكثير من الأجهزه العاديه المستخدمه حاليا ؟؟:20:

 التقنيه اليابانيه التي اتحدث عنها والتي اعمل بها الآن منذ شهور قليله فقط .. تقدم هذا الحل لمشكله فقدان الزيت التي تحدثت عنها انت في موضوعك . ولا تؤدي الي فقدان أي كمية ملحوظة من الزيت المستخدم .


هذه التقنيه سوف تملأ العالم العربي وكل من يبحث عن نقاء الزيوت المكرره في خلال 3 سنوات علي الآكثر من الآن. للحصول علي اعلي درجة نقاء مع الاستفاده من تكرير وفلتره كل نقطة زيت مما ينعكس علي ربحية أكثر ونجاح أكيد .

بالتاكيد أنت تقصد شئ آخر غير الذي انا أتحدث عنه بخصوص الرواسب الثقيله .. 
ربما تكون ماكينات يابانيه اخري غير التي اتحدث عنها الان.
ولا تستخدم التقنيه "الكلويه" التي تعمل بالطرد المركزي والفلتره المتعدده لتزيل الرواسب ابتداء من 1 ميكرون ( كما تعلم أن قطر شعر الانسان 17 - 180 ميكرون ) 
تخيل نقاء زيت مكرر يكون 1/17 من قطر شعر الانسان !!

وقد أثبت علميا وعالميا التالي علي الجهاز :
1- ازالة الشوائب ابتداء من 1 ميكرون وبالتالي كل الشوائب الميكانيكية أو المعادن الثقيلة سوف تصفي بدون أي فقدان لأي كمية من الزيت الناتج من الشوائب والمعادن.

2- لايوجد أي فقدان للزيت المستخدم وهذا يحل لك مشكله كبيره قد ذكرتها في موضوعك الأصلي .

3- عدم وجود أي نوع من تآكل للمحرك وهذا مثبت علميا علي السفن والسيارات .. وهذا دليل قوة يتكلم به كل مستخدموا جهاز التكرير الياباني الذي أتحدث عنه .:1:

4- زيادة عمر المحرك وحماية اكيده للبيئه مع استخدام الزيت المفلتر من هذا الجهاز.:1:


 ولذلك لمن يبحث عن سعر اقتصادي مقارنة بالماكينات الالمانيه او الهنديه ولاعلي درجة نقاء لنجاح مشروعه .. يجب أن يبحث ويسأل عن هذه التقنيه 



*جهاز تكرير الزيت الياباني هو جهاز علمي بالأصل 
 إقتصادي مقارنة بأسعار الماكينات الأخري الألمانيه
 أعلي درجة نقاء للزيت مثبته علميا وعالميا

وحتي لمستخدمين الزيت المكرر أثبت علميا أنه يمنحهم إطمئنان علي المحرك
توفير المال المستخدم في الصيانه 

 
*
*:28: وقد تم نشرها ودراستها في هذه المؤتمرات وليس من فراغ * :28:

*المعهد الياباني للهندسه البحرية عــام 2010* 
* Japan Institute of Marine Engineering*

*الجمعية اليابانيه لمهندسي السيارات عــام 2011*
*Society of Automotive Engineers of Japan*

*المجلس الدولي لمحركات الاحتراق - فرانكفورت ألمانيا عــام 2004 *
*International Council on Combustion engines *​

شكرا لاهتمامك وأنا سعيد لتلقي أي استفسارات أخري من الأخوه الكرام علي العام أو الخاص .
تحياتي 
د. محمــد


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 يناير 2012)

lotus group قال:


> أخي م. محمد جاسم العامري
> 
> شكرا لاهتمامك ومتابعتك وانا اعلم متابعتك واهتمامك بكل ماهو جديد في مجال تكرير الزيوت .
> 
> ...


 وفيت وكفيت لكن الان اذا كان سعر اللتر الزيت الاصلي يساوي دولار واحد يعني سعر الزيت المفلتر في العراق يساوي دولار وربع يعني الاصلي احسن وارخص واكفئ من ناحيه التعامل الكيمياوي مع المحسن المضاف اضافه الى فرق السعر .
ومشكور على الاضافه


----------



## ابو حسناء (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الاستاز محمد العمرى
احيك على مدا التفاعل الذى يظهر منك مع الموضوع الذى طرحتة ومدا اهتمامك باستفسارات الاخوة
و الدليل هو دعاء الجميع لك بالبركة فى العلم والعافية

اخى الفاضل انا اخيك محمود رياض من صعيد مصر
اود انشاء مشروع اعادة التدوير للزيوت ويشهد الله على كم الاستفادة التى استفتها من عرضك المفصل واجاباتك على الاخوة 
ولاكنى اود ان ابدا فى هذا المشروع ان شاء الله و اتمنا ان استطيع ايضا انتاج زيت الهيدروليك من الديزل و زيت الهيدرولك المستخدم ... مع العلم اننى ارغب فى المشروع باقل تكلفة ممكنة لانى شاب مبتداء 
وادعو الله ان تتفضل على بتقديم المعلومة والنصيحة وان تكون صدقة جارية لك


----------



## د.عماد (6 فبراير 2012)

ما مدى الكيلو متر لهذة الزيوت


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 فبراير 2012)

د.عماد قال:


> ما مدى الكيلو متر لهذة الزيوت


 اخي دكتور عماد لم اعرف ايهما تقصد الزيوت الاصليه ام المفلترة والمدى التشغيلي يعتمد على المحسنات المضافه للزيت


----------



## كاكالوف (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ابو جاسم العامري
اين اجد معمل تدوير الزيوت وكم سعره مع فائق شكري وتقديري للجميع


----------



## architecture101 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 فبراير 2012)

كاكالوف قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ابو جاسم العامري
> اين اجد معمل تدوير الزيوت وكم سعره مع فائق شكري وتقديري للجميع



معمل تدوير صيني يوجد صوره في المركز التجاري الصيني الموجود بالسفارة وسعرة فقط التدوير 38 الف دولار بطاقه 3متر بالساعه .
مع شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 فبراير 2012)

architecture101 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



مشكور حبي على المرور


----------



## مدحت ماهر ميدو (14 فبراير 2012)

اخي محمد جاسم العامري شكرا لك علي مجهودك وجذاك الله خيرا
عندي بعض الاستفسارات ارجو منك الرد
١ _ هل معدل تغيير الذيوت المعدنيه للسيارات في مصر مرتفع اي انه يغيير قبل انتهاء مده تغييره او المعدل العالمي او الطبيعي لتغيير الذيت
٢ _ يقولون ان السبب هو ان الهواء في مصر مليئ بالأتربه والرمال مما يذيد نسبه الشوائب في ذيت السياره مما يضطر صاحبها لتغيير الذيت 
٣_ اذا كان هذا صحيح يقولون انه يوجد جهاز يتم استيراده من الخارج وهذا الجهاذ له قدره عاليه علي تنقيه الذيت (صفر _ ٥ ميكرون ) ويتم استخدام الذيت الناتج من الجهاذ مره اخري في السياره الي ان يصل معدل استخادمه للمعدلات العالميه وهذه الفكره يمكن استخدامها كمشروع حيث يتم جمع الذيوت المعدنيه المستعمله في السيارات بشرط عدم انتهاء مده الصلاحيه او انتهاء المعدل العالمي لأستخدام الذيت وأمرارها في الجهاذ واعاده تعبأتها مره اخري وبيعها 
٥ _ اذا كان ذلك صحيحا هل لديك فكره من اين استطيع شراء هذا الجهاذ وما هي انواعه واسعاره 
تفضل بقبول فائق الاحترام


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (15 فبراير 2012)

مدحت ماهر ميدو قال:


> اخي محمد جاسم العامري شكرا لك علي مجهودك وجذاك الله خيرا
> عندي بعض الاستفسارات ارجو منك الرد
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم اخي الغالي 
1 _ هل معدل تغيير الذيوت المعدنيه للسيارات في مصر مرتفع اي انه يغيير قبل انتهاء مده تغييره او المعدل العالمي او الطبيعي لتغيير الذيت.
ان تغير اللون بعد الاستعمال اي تحوله الى اللون الاسود يعني ان المحسن المضاف للزيت عمل بشكل جيد وهذه ظاهرة طيبه .
2 _ يقولون ان السبب هو ان الهواء في مصر مليئ بالأتربه والرمال مما يذيد نسبه الشوائب في ذيت السياره مما يضطر صاحبها لتغيير الذيت 
هذه ما لها علاقه لان الزيت يعمل بدائرة مغلقه وليس للغبار علاقه به لان المحرك يحوي على مغلاق للزيت ولا يسمح بدخول الهواء الى المحرك والفلاتر الي تكون على منظومه الوقود لا تسمح ايضا"بدخول الغبار .
3_ اذا كان هذا صحيح يقولون انه يوجد جهاز يتم استيراده من الخارج وهذا الجهاذ له قدره عاليه علي تنقيه الذيت (صفر _ 5 ميكرون ) ويتم استخدام الذيت الناتج من الجهاذ مره اخري في السياره الي ان يصل معدل استخادمه للمعدلات العالميه وهذه الفكره يمكن استخدامها كمشروع حيث يتم جمع الذيوت المعدنيه المستعمله في السيارات بشرط عدم انتهاء مده الصلاحيه او انتهاء المعدل العالمي لأستخدام الذيت وأمرارها في الجهاذ واعاده تعبأتها مره اخري وبيعها 
هذه فقط بالاعلان لكننا جربت وفحصت الزيوت المعادة من الصين والفلبين لاحظت وجود العناصر الثقيله .
5 _ اذا كان ذلك صحيحا هل لديك فكره من اين استطيع شراء هذا الجهاذ وما هي انواعه واسعاره 
هذه المكائن اغلبها هي شرق اسيويه لان قوانينهم تسمح وزارة البيئه بنسب العناصر الثقيله 
واني اشكرك جدا"على الاسئله الحلوة


----------



## مدحت ماهر ميدو (16 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك اخي محمد علي الاجابات الوافيه 
يوجد استفسارات اخري هي :
١_ هل هذه العناصر الثقيله تؤثر علي كفائه المحرك او عمره الافتراضي بغض النظر عن تأثيره علي البيئه 
2 _ كيف يؤثر علي البيئه 
3 _ يقولون ان شركات انتاج الذيوت المعدنيه تقلل من عدد الكيلوات المسموح بها لاستخدام الذيت وبعدها يجب استبداله وذلك لتحقق ارباح اكبر بالرغم من ان الذيت قد يكون بحاله جيده ويمكنه ان يعمل كيلوات اكثر 
4 _ كيف يمكن حساب عدد الكيلوات التي يمكن ان يعملها الذيت بكفاءه وبعدها يجب استبداله بذيت جديد بدون الاخذ بمقوله الشركه المنتجه​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (16 فبراير 2012)

مدحت ماهر ميدو قال:


> اشكرك اخي محمد علي الاجابات الوافيه
> يوجد استفسارات اخري هي :
> ١_ هل هذه العناصر الثقيله تؤثر علي كفائه المحرك او عمره الافتراضي بغض النظر عن تأثيره علي البيئه
> 2 _ كيف يؤثر علي البيئه
> ...


 


السلام عليكم 
ان العناصر الثقيله توثر على صحه الانسان لكونها تراكميه مثل الفناديوم والرصاص . 
3 _ يقولون ان شركات انتاج الذيوت المعدنيه تقلل من عدد الكيلوات المسموح بها لاستخدام الذيت وبعدها يجب استبداله وذلك لتحقق ارباح اكبر بالرغم من ان الذيت قد يكون بحاله جيده ويمكنه ان يعمل كيلوات اكثر .
ان المحافظه على الماكنه اهم من الزيت لكون الماكنه اغلى من الزيت والزيت الموجود يعمل بكفائه تقل تدريجيا"مع الزمن .فعند المحافظه على الماكنه نقلل من عمر الزيت .
اما حساب عدد الكيلومتر او ساعات التشغيل فتكون بواسطه مكائن الاداء في مختبراتنا والتي تحدد من المحسن المضاف والفحوصات التي تجري على الزيت بعد الاستعمال وتكون بساعات محددة من قبلنا .
ارجو ان اجبت على اسئلتك واني بالخدمه


----------



## مدحت ماهر ميدو (17 فبراير 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشكرك كثيرا علي اجاباتك وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 فبراير 2012)

مدحت ماهر ميدو قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اشكرك كثيرا علي اجاباتك وبارك الله فيك


 تأمر وتدلل ولا شكر على واجب


----------



## kahlaa (18 فبراير 2012)

السيد الكريم محمد جاسم المحترم 
شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
في الواقع لدي ســــــــــــــوءال
عن المواد المستخدمه في عملية اعادة تدوير الزيوت
ارجو كتابة اسمائها واماكن بيعها في العراق 
فأنا حديث العهد بهكذا عمل ارجو افادتي.. ودمتم بخير


----------



## kahlaa (18 فبراير 2012)

لسيد الكريم محمد جاسم المحترم 
شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
في الواقع لدي ســــــــــــــوءال
عن المواد المستخدمه في عملية اعادة تدوير الزيوت
ارجو كتابة اسمائها واماكن بيعها في العراق 
فأنا حديث العهد بهكذا عمل ارجو افادتي.. ودمتم بخير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (19 فبراير 2012)

kahlaa قال:


> السيد الكريم محمد جاسم المحترم
> شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه
> في الواقع لدي ســــــــــــــوءال
> عن المواد المستخدمه في عملية اعادة تدوير الزيوت
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
ان المواد المستخدمه هي فقط مادة active clay وهي مادة موجودة في شركات عراقيه لكن نقاوته غير جيدة لكن نستخدم التراب الامريكي من الشركات التجاريه بالصرافيه


----------



## kahlaa (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيده .
شكرا لك مره اخرى


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 فبراير 2012)

kahlaa قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيده .
> شكرا لك مره اخرى


 الشكر لله اني ما قدمت الك شي


----------



## kahlaa (20 فبراير 2012)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> الشكر لله اني ما قدمت الك شي



انك قدمت الكثير لي ولغيري ... تحياتي لك اخي الكريم


----------



## مدحت ماهر ميدو (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
1 _ ما انواع معامل اعاده تدوير الذيوت 
2 _ اسعارها بكامل مصاريفها حتي يتم تشغيلها
3 _ جوده المنتج منها وكفائته 
4 _ مصاريف الدوره الأنتاجيه 

5 _ ما هي الشركات التي تورد هذه الالات 
6 _ هل توجد شركات تقوم بأعاده التدوير للذيوت المعدنيه في مصر

شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## مان الجعمي (22 فبراير 2012)

يسلمووووووووووووووو
يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (24 فبراير 2012)

مان الجعمي قال:


> يسلمووووووووووووووو
> يعطيك الف عافية


 مشكور اخي الطيب على الكلمه الطيبه


----------



## magdy2006 (25 فبراير 2012)

اخى فى الله مهندس محمد جاسم عجز لسانى على النطق بكلمات الشكر فاكتفيت بالدعاء لك راجين الله ان يتقبله ويجزيك عنا خير الجزاء سؤالى لك من اين احصل على تراب التبيض التراب الامريكى ( الغضار ) فى مصر او اى بديل متوفر عندنا تلميذك مجدى الشهاوى


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 فبراير 2012)

magdy2006 قال:


> اخى فى الله مهندس محمد جاسم عجز لسانى على النطق بكلمات الشكر فاكتفيت بالدعاء لك راجين الله ان يتقبله ويجزيك عنا خير الجزاء سؤالى لك من اين احصل على تراب التبيض التراب الامريكى ( الغضار ) فى مصر او اى بديل متوفر عندنا تلميذك مجدى الشهاوى


 السلام عليكم اخي الغالي 
تراب التبييض هو استيراد لكن تستطيع ان تجده في شركات المعدات البتروليه او الشركات البتروليه الساندة في مصر


----------



## bahi22 (29 مارس 2012)

الاخ *محمد العامري 
جزاك الله خيرا 
على كل هذه الايضاحات ومتابعة الاستفسارات لم اذكر اني تابعت موضوع مع كامل الردود التي وردت به قبل هذا الموضوع 
قد يكون السبب اني قد تعبت من البحث عن موضوع بهذا تتسلسل فيه الاستفسارات والردود بشكل متكامل او قد يكون الموضوع قديم ولم يتجدد باستفسارات وردود 

اخي انا منذ اشهر ابحث عن ماكنة مشابهه بانتاجيه منخفضة يكفيني ان تكون في حدود الف لتر باليوم طلبت عروض من العديد من الشركات الموردة عبر الانترنيت فكل عرض ياتيني باسعار 
بالنسبة الي خيالية وبانتاجيات مرتفعة .
اذا امكنك ان تدلنا على موردين جيدين اكون شاكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا



*


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 مارس 2012)

bahi22 قال:


> الاخ *محمد العامري جزاك الله خيرا على كل هذه الايضاحات ومتابعة الاستفسارات لم اذكر اني تابعت موضوع مع كامل الردود التي وردت به قبل هذا الموضوع قد يكون السبب اني قد تعبت من البحث عن موضوع بهذا تتسلسل فيه الاستفسارات والردود بشكل متكامل او قد يكون الموضوع قديم ولم يتجدد باستفسارات وردود اخي انا منذ اشهر ابحث عن ماكنة مشابهه بانتاجيه منخفضة يكفيني ان تكون في حدود الف لتر باليوم طلبت عروض من العديد من الشركات الموردة عبر الانترنيت فكل عرض ياتيني باسعار بالنسبة الي خيالية وبانتاجيات مرتفعة .اذا امكنك ان تدلنا على موردين جيدين اكون شاكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا*


عن قريب اتصل بك واترك بريدك او رقم هاتفك في رساله


----------



## ebla4arab (29 مارس 2012)

راءعععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## ebla4arab (29 مارس 2012)

حلووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ebla4arab (29 مارس 2012)

تسلممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ebla4arab (29 مارس 2012)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ebla4arab (29 مارس 2012)

تسلممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ebla4arab (29 مارس 2012)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ebla4arab (29 مارس 2012)

تسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ebla4arab (29 مارس 2012)

راءعععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## ebla4arab (29 مارس 2012)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## magdy2006 (30 مارس 2012)

اخى الكريم محمد ابو جاسم ممكن ترفقلى عن سعر لماكينة انتاجية من 500 الى 1000 لتر يومياا واى مواصفات افضل موجود ة وهل تحتاج الى اضافات اخرى من مواد ارجو ارسال رسالة شخصية بها .
عذرا تم تعديل المشاركة لمخالفة القوانين


----------



## magdy2006 (2 أبريل 2012)

اسف على الخطاء غير المقصود تمنياتى للادارة بالتوفيق تم ارسال رساله شخصية


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 أبريل 2012)

ebla4arab قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو



مشكور على المرور الطيب


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور اقتصاد (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أبريل 2012)

العقيد07 قال:


> جزاك الله خير


مشكور جدا"على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أبريل 2012)

دكتور اقتصاد قال:


> جزاكم الله خير


مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 أبريل 2012)

دكتور اقتصاد قال:


> جزاكم الله خير


مشكور جدا"على المرور


----------



## Proud.01 (26 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد


----------



## Proud.01 (26 يوليو 2012)

الاخ محمد العامري اريد التواصل معك ، ممكن ترسلي رقمك او ايميلك عللى الخاص


----------



## salmaeissa (2 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور جدا" على الرد


----------



## احمد زرقه (15 فبراير 2013)

نشكرك علي الطرح القيم هل لي ان اعرف افضل الطرق لمعالجة الزيت الخليط ( زيت تزييت ماكينات السولار + زيت تزييت ماكينات البنزن ) هل يمكن اعادة تدويرة واستخدامة مرة اخري كزيت تزييت للمركبات


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الغالي عند اعادة التدوير اي زيت يرجع الى شبه زيوت اساس اي يفقد العناصر المحسنه للزيت ويفقد بعض الخصائص الخاصه بالزيت


----------



## obada abu kenan (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Tarek R. Bayram (22 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اعجبني الموضوع جدا لذا ارجو منكم ارسال باقي التفاصيل
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## كاكالوف (23 أبريل 2013)

*بارك الله بجهودك القيمة اخ ابوجاسم الورد*​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 مايو 2013)

الله يحفظك اخي الغالي


----------



## zizoamr36 (2 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الفاضل محمد الجاسم على معلوماتك القيمة و لكن ارجو من سيادتكم في مساعدتي في تصنيع الشحوم الصناعية الكالسيومي و غيرها و لكم الاجر و الثواب من الله


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

مشكور و لكن اين تركيبة الشحم؟


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

ان سبقتني فانت الكريم ابن الكرام...... و ان سبقتك فمنك تعلمت الاحترام


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

زادك الله من علمه و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

يعجز لساني عن وصف كرمك


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

فانت منارة للعلم يتجه اليها التائهون حتى يهتدوا لما يبحثون عنه


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

كم اود التعرف اليك فيزيدني شرفا


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

كم انت رائع اخي محمد


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

زادك الله من فضله و علمه


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

انت نبراسا للعلم


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله لك في اولادك و جعلهم الله قرة عينك يا رب العالمين


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

لك كل التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (3 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك موضوع قيم


----------



## حيدر جاسم العراقي (26 أغسطس 2014)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## emad 40 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ... اخي محمد كيف يمكن الاستفاده من الزيوت العادمه وتحويلها الى زيت شبيه بزيت الكتان المستخدم في الدهانات


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (20 ديسمبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (24 ديسمبر 2014)

emad 40 قال:


> السلام عليكم ... اخي محمد كيف يمكن الاستفاده من الزيوت العادمه وتحويلها الى زيت شبيه بزيت الكتان المستخدم في الدهانات


هو زيت معدني لا يكون مشابه لزيت نباتي اعذرني اخي الغالي


----------



## zizoamr36 (26 ديسمبر 2014)

هل البنتون34 او البنتونيت يقوم بتنقية الزيوت المستهلكة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 ديسمبر 2014)

zizoamr36 قال:


> هل البنتون34 او البنتونيت يقوم بتنقية الزيوت المستهلكة


البنتونايت فقط لتحسين اللون والتخلص من جزيئات الكاربون العالقه


----------



## saad_srs (29 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جميل ومهم


----------



## zizoamr36 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

يعني ممكن يفتح اللون ؟ و ما معنى انه يتخلص من الكاربون؟ اعذرني لاني غير متخصص و ايضا مميزات الزيت الناتج تكون كويسة وارجو كتابة طريقة اضافة البنتونيت انا عندي بنتون 34


----------



## أنس أشقر (18 أبريل 2015)

جزيت خيرا أخ محمد وأرجو إن احتجناك باستفسار أن تلبي كما عهدناك جعل الله علمك نورا لك


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 مايو 2015)

شكراااااا


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

هوا انا فين الاقي زيوليت بمصر


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

ويا تري كام ممكن توكن اسعارة


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

لان محتاجة ضروري ويمكن الاتفاق ع كميات


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

وشكرا


----------

